# Tablet sized home weather / clock widget



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone know of a nice big fat widget that is also sexy looking?

I'm looking for something thats at is or can be resized to 3 x 6, has weather and clock and again It needs to look sexy, the sexier the better...

Everything I found is either too small or not the "look" im going for... The look I'm going for is basically trasparent bg (or adjustable to 0%), nice big (sexy) fonts and nice smooth weather graphics not necessarliy animated though the battery in this thing seems pretty beast mode so I guess I would be down to experiment.


----------



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

digitsix said:


> Anyone know of a nice big fat widget that is also sexy looking?
> 
> I'm looking for something thats at is or can be resized to 3 x 6, has weather and clock and again It needs to look sexy, the sexier the better...
> 
> Everything I found is either too small or not the "look" im going for... The look I'm going for is basically trasparent bg (or adjustable to 0%), nice big (sexy) fonts and nice smooth weather graphics not necessarliy animated though the battery in this thing seems pretty beast mode so I guess I would be down to experiment.


HD Widgets is what you're looking for. Tons of options and perfect for tablets.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

travishamockery said:


> HD Widgets is what you're looking for. Tons of options and perfect for tablets.


Im using the same. Tons of size options


----------



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks! I saw that one but from the screen shots I wasnt sure...


----------

